# Price list for meat in bulk Richmond MI



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

Awhile back I started a thread on Briskets in MI. Thanks for everyoneâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s answers. Anyway in Richmond MI is a meat wholesale store, it used to be a packinghouse years ago. The store is more like a warehouse, when you walk in; there are just a bunch of offices with salesmen sitting at desks. I had gone their a couple years ago and bought some whole pork loin and 20 lbs. of chicken. They are no longer opened to the public at this facility, BUT have built an outlet store across the street where they slice and dice and package meat like they would at a grocery store. BUT BUT you can still buy in bulk from this place same price as the old place.
Here is a list of meats and prices I had inquired about.

ITEM                                                APPROX WT. PER CASE                                      BULK PRICE per #

WHOLE BRISKET                                 Can buy individual                                                     $2.10

PORK LOIN                                           Can buy individual                                                    $2.00 

FRESH HAM                                    2 to a case about 30 to 40 lbs.                                         $1.30

PICNIC HAM                                            50 to 60 lbs                                                            $1.05

PORK BUTTS                                           60 to 80 lbs.                                                            $1.20

SPARES  The good ones. (trimmed)           30 to 40 lbs.                                                            $2.00

BACK RIBS                                              30 to 40 lbs.                                                            $3.45

PORK BELLY                                     6 per case, 50 to 60 lbs.                                                $1.55

BEEF CLODS                                       Can buy individual                                                        $2.00                                                 


            Beef clods are chunks of Angus shoulder, trimmed used primarily for grinding, (for burger).
There list of meats is large and a lot of cuts are a bit confusing like; 161 Bnls Round, 107 Rib etc.
When I inquired on the butts the guy asked; Boneless, neck on or neck off, so the price above will be for neck off.
They carry poultry as well as seafood.

The name of the place is WEEKS FOOD CORP. they are located on the south side of 32 Mile Rd. about Â¼ miles east of M-19. The Phone # is 586-727-8500 ask for Bill thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s who I talked with. Just in case anyone is interested.

                                                     LEE


----------



## crockadale (Feb 6, 2008)

Will they ship?


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

I am friends with the owners of Richmond MEat Packing... but I have not made the drive over there yet... Hmm wanna make a delivery for beers and dinner sometime?  :{)


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

I had talked to my son in laws brother who works @ RMP. He did say he could order what ever I wanted, just never got any prices from him yet. Sounds good, maybe when the weather breaks. Pretty crummy here today.


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Of course. I was in Bloomfield earlier...hell with it... roads here goin' south fast.

But cool! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you pick anything up yourself??


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Bloomfield is a ways from Richmond. Heck...just trying to keep my driveway cleaned out at this point.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2008)

Pickin up a whole brisket on thursday. I really want to try making some of it into corned beef, always wanted to do that. I just have to pick out one, of five or six recipes I have. So this will be just a practice run before St. Pats day. The wifes maiden name started with O'h ,so I have to get it right before then. I have to decide which part to corn, the flat or point and will smoke the remaining piece.


----------



## richtee (Feb 7, 2008)

Classically..the flat.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2008)

I have yet to hold one of those babies in my hand. Have just bought the 3-4 lb. corned beef points and flats, and it seems more fat on the points and they come out real tender just alot of fat. So do you suggest smoking the point and corning the flat. Plus I imagine the flat section is much larger and could be cut into what, maybe 2 to 3 portions? My wife has a real good way of cooking corned beef.

Slow Boil 1 hour
Set up on a steam rack till fall apart tender(maybe 3-4 hours)
Add cut up veggies in pot below steam rack.

Wow that was the shortest recipe I ever typed with these two fingers.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 7, 2008)

SMOKE the whole packer and buy her a corned beef flat (our secret)

If ya have to, corn the flat and smoke the point, but if you haven't done a packer yet, your missing out on some good eat's!!

BTW, thank's for the report, will probably shoot up there this weekend and have a look around, maybe they'd like to donate some meat for some sponsorship!!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry I failed to mention, if you need to place an order call Bill a day in advance so he can get it from across the road. Like I said the old place across the road is more of the warehouse now, which you can still get the case price for, but the new yuppy store is where you need to order it from. The phone # was on the orignal post and Bill is the butcher there..


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I am the proud father of a just under nine pound brisket. When the nurse/ counter girl carried it out she was holding it her arms like a baby , and said it's almost nine pounds. WEll you know me, said; I guess I better stop and get some cigars on the way home. Sorry Bubba but I have to try corning part of it (the flat) it's alittle thin towards the end but should be OK. Thers lots more out there. Now the point end has a good chunk of fat on it, do you think I should shave a bit off of it before smoking?


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 8, 2008)

No, if your gonna corn the flat, go ahead and seperate the point leaving as much fat on as you can, that will protect the point while smoking and keep it juicy!!
Let us know how it work's out!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On edit...ya, remove some of the fat cap, i was talking more about the fat between the point and flat!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

You know every year richmond has there winter ice fest. Every biz just about sponser things, and they have a taste fest, ice sculptures a other BS. I was just reading the schedule for this event and WEEKs is not on the list of sponsers. Richmond Meat Packers is. I guess you could talk to them and maybe set somthing up for next year or for the good old days or then again a good plug during the summer. The Ice fest starts tommorrow


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok I guess I was talking about the cap on the point Thanks


----------

